
Buyer Beware: Rating Nintendo 3DS Launch Games - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/03/3ds-games-buyers-guide/
======
wccrawford
That launch games for a console are pretty mediocre isn't really news. It's
always like that.

Also, I see Professor Layton didn't make the English launch. I was surprised
to see it as a 3D game at all (since all the art was previously 2D) but the
game plays nice enough... They throw in a puzzle that has 3D (but doesn't
-really- use it) once in a while, too. And all the conversations use 3D
characters. It's actually pretty what you'd expect from a word-puzzle game
being made 3D. lol

